# Promt erscheint nicht bei Konsole oder bei Login per SSH

## Ununnilium

Hallo zusammen

Ich nutze ein Gentoo-System mit KDE. Bei mir tritt plötzlich folgendes Problem auf: Wenn ich das Programm "Konsole" starte, erscheint kein Kommandopromt. Genau gleich ist es, wenn ich mich per SSH mit meinem Rechner verbinden möchte. Wenn ich "kdesu kate" starten will, meldet KDE nach dem Eingeben des Passworts, dass das Programm "su" nicht gefunden werden kann. Komischerweise funktioniert auf den per F1-F6 erreichbaren Terminals alles normal. Weiss evt. jemand, an was das liegen könnte?

----------

## franzf

```
rc-update add udev-mount sysinit
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940164.html

----------

## arfe

Tja, die neue udev-Version.   :Very Happy: 

```
postinst_init_scripts() {

        local enable_postmount=false

        # FIXME: inconsistent handling of init-scripts here

        #  * udev is added to sysinit in openrc-ebuild

        #  * we add udev-postmount to default in here

        #

        # If we are building stages, add udev and udev-mount to the sysinit runlevel

        # automatically.
```

```
 # Warn the user about adding the scripts to their sysinit runlevel

        if [[ -e "${EROOT}"/etc/runlevels/sysinit ]]

        then

                if [[ ! -e "${EROOT}"/etc/runlevels/sysinit/udev ]]

                then

                        ewarn

                        ewarn "You need to add udev to the sysinit runlevel."

                        ewarn "If you do not do this,"

                        ewarn "your system will not be able to boot!"

                        ewarn "Run this command:"

                        ewarn "\trc-update add udev sysinit"

                fi

                if [[ ! -e "${EROOT}"/etc/runlevels/sysinit/udev-mount ]]

```

----------

## Ununnilium

Vielen Dank für eure raschen und hilfreichen Antworten.

----------

## Josef.95

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Tja, die neue udev-Version. 
> 
> ...

  Hehe, welche ist denn gemeint? Aktuell sind fünfzehn Versionen im Tree verfügbar  :Wink: 

Aus welchem Ebuild stammt dein genanter Code?

----------

## Ununnilium

Bei mir ist gerade Version 194 installiert. Ich nehme deshalb an, dass dort die Änderung war.

----------

## arfe

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Tja, die neue udev-Version. 
> 
> ...  Hehe, welche ist denn gemeint? Aktuell sind fünfzehn Versionen im Tree verfügbar 
> 
> Aus welchem Ebuild stammt dein genanter Code?

 

Natürlich von der Stable Version. Welche sonst?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Die aktuelle Stable Version ist  171-r8.

----------

